

Machinery – An asynchronous task queue - richardknop
http://richardknop.github.io/machinery/

======
richardknop
So I have made a post on HN about three months ago when I came up with the
prototype but I have done a lot of work since then, added new features,
improved the codebase and fixed some bugs.

I'd be glad to get any new feedback about the progress I have made and
suggestions for future development focus.

------
Others
How does this compare Metafora
([https://github.com/lytics/metafora](https://github.com/lytics/metafora))? Is
it a slightly different domain?

